# HGVC Purchases The Quin - 4th property in NYC



## holdaer (Jun 29, 2018)

HGVC just announced their 4th property in NYC.  The Quin.  208 hotel rooms being converted into 212 timeshare unites.  Hotel units must be pretty large.

Here's a link to the ariticle:
*Hilton Grand Vacations Expands Urban Portfolio, Purchases Fourth Property in New York City*

https://www.oaoa.com/news/business/article_096572c1-83d2-5112-8f87-25a63ce536dc.html


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing 

https://www.slh.com/hotels/the-quin/

https://www.oyster.com/new-york-city/hotels/the-quin/


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.

Interesting. It appears that the Quin is just across the street from W57 (102 W57th St.), Quin (101 W57th St.).


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2018)

The CEO in the article said that this "fits with their strategy.' So far it appears that HGVC is doubling-down on their city presence and by Hilton Club brand. With the exception of Ocean Towers, they don't seem to be as aggressive on their beach acquisitions e.g. no Maui, no Kauai, no Ko Olina. 

We were told by a sales rep that they were going to add another Honolulu location soon, but it will not be a beach location - similar to Hokulani. This may cater to their Australasian clientele who travel to Honolulu to shop. We met an Australian who said that said that it is cheaper to fly to HI than to cross Australia, and Australian brands such as Quicksilver and RipCurl are significantly cheaper in HI than Australia.  She told us she went to the outlet stores and purchased 100 pounds of clothes to take home!


----------



## dayooper (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, don’t know if I like the increased presence of the By Hilton without additional HGVC properties. Hopefully, they will get a few more HGVC resorts up and running too.


----------



## DannyTS (Jun 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The CEO in the article said that this "fits with their strategy.' So far it appears that HGVC is doubling-down on their city presence and by Hilton Club brand. With the exception of Ocean Towers, they don't seem to be as aggressive on their beach acquisitions e.g. no Maui, no Kauai, no Ko Olina.
> 
> We were told by a sales rep that they were going to add another Honolulu location soon, but it will not be a beach location - similar to Hokulani. This may cater to their Australasian clientele who travel to Honolulu to shop. We met an Australian who said that said that it is cheaper to fly to HI than to cross Australia, and Australian brands such as Quicksilver and RipCurl are significantly cheaper in HI than Australia.  She told us she went to the outlet stores and purchased 100 pounds of clothes to take home!


Do not forget that Barbados seems to be in the cards


----------



## JohnPaul (Jun 29, 2018)

The Quinn just did a major remodel about 5 years ago (when it reopened as The Quinn).  If has some cool higher level unit with outdoor space.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2018)

Caribbean locations would be nice. HGVC should add some to the portfolio to compete against Marriott/ILG.

Will Okinawa will be beach?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2018)

BTW...there is an outdoor bar deck with views of Central Park at the Roof on top of the Viceroy down the block.

You can also see the decks for the penthouse units at W57.  Perhaps Quin as well?


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 29, 2018)

Cool with a new property in NYC. Seems they will convert the rooms into studios, 1Br and 2br


----------



## Arimaas (Jun 29, 2018)

I wish instead of focusing on building a fourth property in nyc they would spread the love around to other cities (although I guess the demand is there for nyc). Philadelphia, Boston, LA, etc. if they are going to be working on the By Hilton Club brand (which doesn’t really help me anyway because of the reservation requirements), I wish it wasn’t all saturated in one place (yes, yes I know Charleston and The District). 

Also while I’m on my soap box, the club within a club is annoying.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 29, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I wish instead of focusing on building a fourth property in nyc they would spread the love around to other cities (although I guess the demand is there for nyc). Philadelphia, Boston, LA, etc. if they are going to be working on the By Hilton Club brand (which doesn’t really help me anyway because of the reservation requirements), I wish it wasn’t all saturated in one place (yes, yes I know Charleston and The District).
> 
> Also while I’m on my soap box, the club within a club is annoying.


I sort of agree I would like to see some more cities in Europe call then urban or not (or by Hilton club)

By calling the new properties by Hilton club current owners need to expand their current portfolio if they wish to have a shot at getting in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 29, 2018)

IMHO... I like the idea of visiting different cities, however the By Hilton Club 60 day reservation priority window seems insufficient to secure decent airfare especially if you are traveling to/from Europe or Asia.  I would expect more like 90 or 180 days.

So "by Hilton Club" seems to be less like a "Club" and more like priority access to a specific property in a specific city for repeat visits.  Even within NYC, by Hilton Club owners are dis-incented to stay at the other NYC properties because of lack of lounge access and the reduced reservation priority window at the other by Hilton Club properties.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The CEO in the article said that this "fits with their strategy.' So far it appears that HGVC is doubling-down on their city presence and by Hilton Club brand. With the exception of Ocean Towers, they don't seem to be as aggressive on their beach acquisitions e.g. no Maui, no Kauai, no Ko Olina.



It would be great to see more beach destinations...  That said they have added a lot of new inventory / rooms in beach type locations over the past few years..  Grand Islander, Ocean Oaks,  they have a new place going up in Myrtle Beach.  Plus you can sort of count the phase 3 at Kings Land, not on the beach, but its a beach destination..


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 29, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> The CEO in the article said that this "fits with their strategy.' So far it appears that HGVC is doubling-down on their city presence and by Hilton Club brand. With the exception of Ocean Towers, they don't seem to be as aggressive on their beach acquisitions e.g. no Maui, no Kauai, no Ko Olina.
> 
> We were told by a sales rep that they were going to add another Honolulu location soon, but it will not be a beach location - similar to Hokulani. This may cater to their Australasian clientele who travel to Honolulu to shop. We met an Australian who said that said that it is cheaper to fly to HI than to cross Australia, and Australian brands such as Quicksilver and RipCurl are significantly cheaper in HI than Australia.  She told us she went to the outlet stores and purchased 100 pounds of clothes to take home!



There have been a lot of comments against HGVC continuing to build in Honolulu and NYC and not branching out to other locations.  While I do agree that I would like like HGVC to be in more locations it seems like no matter how many units HGVC has in those locations, they always fill up and there is little if any availability.  Therefore, my conclusion on expanding in those 2 locations is that they could use more, and many even more.  However, I would agree that the other 2 locations that HGVC seems to build a lot in Las Vegas and Orlando are overbuilt not just because of HGVC building units but all the other timeshare companies that have built there.


----------



## Cyberc (Jun 30, 2018)

I think we as members just have to accept that HGVC will build/rebrand new properties in the locations which will make them the most money and not where it makes the most sense for members.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 30, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I think we as members just have to accept that HGVC will build/rebrand new properties in the locations which will make them the most money and not where it makes the most sense for members.



I agree with you that they are driven by how much money they will make on a project.  Both NYC and Honolulu sell relatively easily at higher prices than other locations.  Those are the properties that you usually want to own to get owners preference for what you want on vacation booking.  Also, since both NYC and Honolulu are almost always booked up they are receiving income from club reservations or open season for every night that is not reserved by owners.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> I think we as members just have to accept that HGVC will build/rebrand new properties in the locations which will make them the most money and not where it makes the most sense for members.



I absolutely agree with this statement. I just hope it doesn’t backfire and the members wind up paying the cost in higher fees. My guess is they wouldn’t double down on NYC like they are if it hasn’t shown the possibility of paying off. I saw in the TUG newsletter this morning that Blue Green Vacations bought The Manhattan Club this week. HGVC isn’t the only one that sees the potential. 

I actually think that the location of the HGVC vacation properties in the US are pretty good. I see some of the other places where resorts are and I’m not that impressed. Would I like to see a midwestern resort or two? Sure (I’m from Michigan), but there would be a limited number of places I would like to vacation here. I would love to see more Caribbean and European resorts. What I hope is that any potentially new resorts are a good mix of by Hilton Club and traditional HGVC.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 30, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> There have been a lot of comments against HGVC continuing to build in Honolulu and NYC and not branching out to other locations.  While I do agree that I would like like HGVC to be in more locations it seems like no matter how many units HGVC has in those locations, they always fill up and there is little if any availability.  Therefore, my conclusion on expanding in those 2 locations is that they could use more, and many even more.  However, I would agree that the other 2 locations that HGVC seems to build a lot in Las Vegas and Orlando are overbuilt not just because of HGVC building units but all the other timeshare companies that have built there.



I checked it out last night and I never realized how saturated HGVC is in Orlando and Vegas, with 1500 units and 2500 units respectively. The next most populated is Honolulu and the Big Island, both with around 750 apiece. That being said, we went to Vegas over my spring break this year and the friends we went with are long time HGVC members. They booked our trip to the Boulevard six months in advance and had to upgrade to a 2 bedroom plus as the regular 2 bedrooms were booked. I guess for heavy traffic weeks like that one, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## brp (Jun 30, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I wish instead of focusing on building a fourth property in nyc they would spread the love around to other cities (although I guess the demand is there for nyc).



Well, there's NYC...and then there's everywhere else in the world. So I get it.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 1, 2018)

brp said:


> Well, there's NYC...and then there's everywhere else in the world. So I get it.
> 
> Cheers.



I know that many people agree with you including people who live in and benefit from the popularity of NYC.  I was born and went to College in NYC but I don't find it a comfortable and convenient city.  I would much rather Honolulu. However, I want to make a correction on a statement I made earlier on this thread.  I just went on line to look at the availability in the HGVC NYC timeshares.  Contrary to my earlier statement there is a great deal of availability from 1 day up to 45 days for club reservations.  Does anyone have any thought on why that is?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 1, 2018)

@Tamaradarann IMO...People want a change of scenery.  We live in a quiet suburban/semi-rural location so traveling to NYC with the skyscrapers, shows, activities, restaurants, shopping and people watching is exciting. New Yorkers are very proud of their city which is inspiring. Would not want to live there though.

Similarly, Oahu residents go to other islands or the mainland on vacation.

re: availability. The Residences opened June 1 which increased capacity. People may not know about this availability since you could not reserve until recently. The Residences have probably not sold out which means owners are not booking all the rooms yet.

It also appears that availability are mostly single nights where the $85 cleaning fee applies.  Most of the consecutive 2 night blocks are on weekends which requires more points.


----------



## Panina (Jul 1, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> I know that many people agree with you including people who live in and benefit from the popularity of NYC.  I was born and went to College in NYC but I don't find it a comfortable and convenient city.  I would much rather Honolulu. However, I want to make a correction on a statement I made earlier on this thread.  I just went on line to look at the availability in the HGVC NYC timeshares.  Contrary to my earlier statement there is a great deal of availability from 1 day up to 45 days for club reservations.  Does anyone have any thought on why that is?


Raised in NYC, this is the hottest time of the year. With concrete everywhere it even feels hotter. Not the best time to be a tourist.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 1, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Tamaradarann IMO...People want a change of scenery.  We live in a quiet suburban/semi-rural location so traveling to NYC with the skyscrapers, shows, activities, restaurants, shopping and people watching is exciting. New Yorkers are very proud of their city which is inspiring. Would not want to live there though.
> 
> Similarly, Oahu residents go to other islands or the mainland on vacation.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on the change of "scenery" we also live in the suburban/semi-rural area where the buses run once an hour six days a week and stop at 6:00 PM so that they are not useful if you want to use them to go to dinner and not worry about drinking and driving.  We have a huge mall about 5 miles away and if one works there for a night shift job you can't use the bus to get home.  We love Honolulu and the regularity and ease in using the bus when we are there so we don't need a car.  We find the public transportation just as good or better than NYC.

On the $85+tax cleaning fee, I understand that they charge that for any stay for 3 days or less.  That is certainly a bummer and another plus for Honolulu over NYC.  Do they charge the $85 cleaning fee for the Residences?


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 1, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Do they charge the $85 cleaning fee for the Residences?



According to the booking website they don’t charge anything. That’s why it seems odd to me that west 57th do, it should be the same.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 1, 2018)

Higher dues at The Residences that include daily housekeeping.  Stays of 3 nights or less at W 57th St have $85 housekeeping fee.

If you want to avoid housekeeping fees at W 57th St stay in the penthouse.  Daily housekeeping with no extra fees.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you Tuggers. I learn a new thing every day. That's an interesting perk for short stays.

Do non-owners get lounge access at Residences? I know they don't at The District from our recent stay.

Do you know if The District has free daily housekeeping? We had a housekeeper tidy up every day, but we were on a VIP so may be different policy.


----------



## brp (Jul 1, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> On the $85+tax cleaning fee, I understand that they charge that for any stay for 3 days or less.  That is certainly a bummer and another plus for Honolulu over NYC.  Do they charge the $85 cleaning fee for the Residences?



Except that the destinations are totally different. Yeah, I can see that the $85 is not a positive, but it still doesn't make any comparison between the two valid, IMO, as vacation destinations. I'd much rather spend the extra $85 in New York than to to Honolulu at all. Oahu is certainly the least desirable of the 4 main islands to us. Of course YMMV.

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Jul 1, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> If you want to avoid housekeeping fees at W 57th St stay in the penthouse.  Daily housekeeping with *no extra fees.*



Well, except for the MFs on the hugely increased number of points 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 2, 2018)

brp said:


> Except that the destinations are totally different. Yeah, I can see that the $85 is not a positive, but it still doesn't make any comparison between the two valid, IMO, as vacation destinations. I'd much rather spend the extra $85 in New York than to to Honolulu at all. Oahu is certainly the least desirable of the 4 main islands to us. Of course YMMV.
> 
> Cheers.


It all depends on what you are looking for.  We are looking for a vacation where we don't need a car and can do all the things we want to do ie. see shows, have dinner out without drinking and driving, shop all over, and walk all over or take inexpensive public transportation.  Both Honolulu and NYC give one that.  Except Manhattan has no beach; it is along way to get there.  I assume you don't get a car in NYC but you do on the Hawaiian Islands other than perhaps Honolulu.  If you do get a car in Honolulu, I would agree with you it is the least favorite island.  I always say if you must have a car, go to another island than Oahu.


----------



## Arimaas (Jul 2, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> It all depends on what you are looking for.  We are looking for a vacation where we don't need a car and can do all the things we want to do ie. see shows, have dinner out without drinking and driving, shop all over, and walk all over or take inexpensive public transportation.  Both Honolulu and NYC give one that.  Except Manhattan has no beach; it is along way to get there.  I assume you don't get a car in NYC but you do on the Hawaiian Islands other than perhaps Honolulu.  If you do get a car in Honolulu, I would agree with you it is the least favorite island.  I always say if you must have a car, go to another island than Oahu.



I’m no fan of nyc as a vacation spot (since I’m from here and live here and all), but the beach is accessible by public transportation from Manhattan.  Just take the D, N, Q or F subway to the last stop in Coney Island.  About a 35-45 minute ride from midtown.  I really don’t want to ride back in my wet bathing suit to Manhattan, but the millions that do it all summer don’t seem to mind. 

You can also take the Long Island Rail Road or NJ Transit to Long Island/Jersey Shore beaches, but not as covenant or close as the subway.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 2, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I’m no fan of nyc as a vacation spot (since I’m from here and live here and all), but the beach is accessible by public transportation from Manhattan.  Just take the D, N, Q or F subway to the last stop in Coney Island.  About a 35-45 minute ride from midtown.  I really don’t want to ride back in my wet bathing suit to Manhattan, but the millions that do it all summer don’t seem to mind.
> 
> You can also take the Long Island Rail Road or NJ Transit to Long Island/Jersey Shore beaches, but not as covenant or close as the subway.





Arimaas said:


> I’m no fan of nyc as a vacation spot (since I’m from here and live here and all), but the beach is accessible by public transportation from Manhattan.  Just take the D, N, Q or F subway to the last stop in Coney Island.  About a 35-45 minute ride from midtown.  I really don’t want to ride back in my wet bathing suit to Manhattan, but the millions that do it all summer don’t seem to mind.
> 
> You can also take the Long Island Rail Road or NJ Transit to Long Island/Jersey Shore beaches, but not as covenant or close as the subway.



As I said in NYC the beach is a long way to get there.  From the Lagoon Tower it takes about as long as it takes to get down the elevator. (Which sometimes can be a long time and you need to take the stairs!!!!)  I question your 35-45 minutes from the HGVC timeshares in midtown to Coney Island.  I have ridden the subway to Coney Island many years ago and it always seemed like more than an hour.   I now live on Long Island and we always take a car to the beach.  Since I have always lived in the center of the island it has always been about 45 minutes by car to get to Jones Beach, Robert Moses State Park, or Smith Point County Park for the Ocean since all roads don't always go straight there.  You are correct that you can take the Long Island Rail Road to Long Beach, however, the walk from the railroad station is about the distance of the entire width of Waikiki from the Ala Wai to the Ocean.


----------



## brp (Jul 2, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> It all depends on what you are looking for.  We are looking for a vacation where we don't need a car and can do all the things we want to do ie. see shows, have dinner out without drinking and driving, shop all over, and walk all over or take inexpensive public transportation.  Both Honolulu and NYC give one that.  Except Manhattan has no beach; it is along way to get there.  I assume you don't get a car in NYC but you do on the Hawaiian Islands other than perhaps Honolulu.  If you do get a car in Honolulu, I would agree with you it is the least favorite island.  I always say if you must have a car, go to another island than Oahu.



It very much does depend. We definitely don't get a car in NYC (although the last few trips have been via vacation packages that include airfare and a car since it is cheaper than the airfare alone...and we simply never pick up the car )

We have done a car in Oahu, but that's because we have no interests in the beached anywhere near Honolulu/Waikiki. Too crowded and uninteresting. North shore, or hiking in the northwest part of the island needs a car. So, even Oahu requires a car for the kinds of things we like to do. For other islands we do get a car. Hawai'i Island requires it as Waikoloa is 19 miles away from Kona. Just did it in Maui and it was very much necessary to go to the more interesting places. We're generally very limited in the "hang out by the pool or lay on the beach" activities. A small amount of time snorkeling (and that needs to be done far from Honolulu) goes a long way, and then we need to be out going places.

But again, as you say - it's about what one is looking for in a vacation.

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 2, 2018)

brp said:


> It very much does depend. We definitely don't get a car in NYC (although the last few trips have been via vacation packages that include airfare and a car since it is cheaper than the airfare alone...and we simply never pick up the car )
> 
> We have done a car in Oahu, but that's because we have no interests in the beached anywhere near Honolulu/Waikiki. Too crowded and uninteresting. North shore, or hiking in the northwest part of the island needs a car. So, even Oahu requires a car for the kinds of things we like to do. For other islands we do get a car. Hawai'i Island requires it as Waikoloa is 19 miles away from Kona. Just did it in Maui and it was very much necessary to go to the more interesting places. We're generally very limited in the "hang out by the pool or lay on the beach" activities. A small amount of time snorkeling (and that needs to be done far from Honolulu) goes a long way, and then we need to be out going places.
> 
> ...



So with the things you like to do you need a car.  I agree.  So why go to Honolulu and pay for parking and fight the traffic.  Again, if you must have a car, go to a different island.  They are all beautiful.  They are all interesting.  If I wanted to have a car I would go to one of the other islands, and we have been to all 6 islands you can go to.


----------



## brp (Jul 2, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> So with the things you like to do you need a car.  I agree.  So why go to Honolulu and pay for parking and fight the traffic.  Again, if you must have a car, go to a different island.  They are all beautiful.  They are all interesting.  If I wanted to have a car I would go to one of the other islands, and we have been to all 6 islands you can go to.



Agreed. We rarely go to Oahu. However. mrs. brp got her Ph.D. there and has friends living there that we occasionally visit. But, yeah, Hawai'i Island is our go-to. Bay Club, specifically 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 2, 2018)

brp said:


> Agreed. We rarely go to Oahu. However. mrs. brp got her Ph.D. there and has friends living there that we occasionally visit. But, yeah, Hawai'i Island is our go-to. Bay Club, specifically
> 
> Cheers.



One disadvantage, or advantage depending on your point of view, we have without a car is it makes difficult to visit friends that we have that live in the outer areas of Oahu.  While we certainly can get there by bus during the day time, but walking along country roads at night in areas that are not pedestrian friendly (no side walks) is not safe nor our idea of a good time.  In addition, the bus stops at around 8:00 PM in some of those areas.  Therefore, when they want to see us we meet up with them in Waikiki, Ala Moana, Kakaako, or Downtown.  All those areas we can walk to easily or take the very good and frequent bus which usually runs up to 1:00 to and from those meet ups.


----------



## Arimaas (Jul 3, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> As I said in NYC the beach is a long way to get there.  From the Lagoon Tower it takes about as long as it takes to get down the elevator. (Which sometimes can be a long time and you need to take the stairs!!!!)  I question your 35-45 minutes from the HGVC timeshares in midtown to Coney Island.  I have ridden the subway to Coney Island many years ago and it always seemed like more than an hour.   I now live on Long Island and we always take a car to the beach.  Since I have always lived in the center of the island it has always been about 45 minutes by car to get to Jones Beach, Robert Moses State Park, or Smith Point County Park for the Ocean since all roads don't always go straight there.  You are correct that you can take the Long Island Rail Road to Long Beach, however, the walk from the railroad station is about the distance of the entire width of Waikiki from the Ala Wai to the Ocean.



I just looked up D train express - you're right. According to timetable it's about a 50 minute ride from  34 (I did say midtown - I honestly have no idea where all the HGVC are other than the w57 location since it's built in to the name). 

Either way, my point was, while nyc is not a beach destination per se, there is still the option of many beaches accessible to midtown without a car (jersey shore, Long Island, rockaways, Coney Island/brighten beach, orchard beach, etc). Granted, it's not Hawaii or Miami Beach, but there always is the option for the beach on a 100 degree plus day, like this week.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 3, 2018)

You are right you can get to the beach from NYC without a car.  I think you would agree that most people do not stay in midtown Manhattan to go to the beach.  The HGVC locations are all in the mid 50's in the center of the island.  Therefore, the trip would be a little longer to get to Coney Island than from 34th street.  Also, I don't know if the D Train Express runs in the Coney Island direction during the hours that one would want to go to the beach.  It may be have an afternoon rush hour timetable, with the morning rush hour period coming in the Manhattan direction from Brooklyn.  If I recall the local trains to Coney Island were very slow and stopped so many times going thru Brooklyn.  

Manhattan has its advantages and benefits that distinguish it from the other cities in the US.  It is an expensive vacation spot that many people desire and are willing to pay for.  We know many Hawaiians who visit or wish they could visit NYC.  Both Arimaas and I come from NYC and have spent a great deal of time there.  Perhaps that is why it doesn't have the attraction that it does for others.  When I was young going driving into NYC just before midnight to get into clubs for free before the cover was a thing.  Staying at after hours clubs until sun-up the next morning and then going to breakfast before driving home was a treat.  At 68 years old that is no longer attractive or a treat.  Honolulu with the earlier and less hectic party pace is.  Also, no matter what anyone says and how fast the train or car is there is no comparison between going to the beach in January in Honolulu versus NYC!!!!


----------



## Panina (Jul 3, 2018)

I lived in NYC and the boroughs, still visit often.   It worth taking the train for a day into Coney Island Brooklyn and/or  beaches for the day.  Train rides are easy.  A few train lines go there.  If you get off at west 8th street in Brooklyn, NY, you have a one block walk to the beach, boardwalk and aquarium.  A few block walk to Coney  Island amusement area with the original Nathan’s Hot dog place and a few block walk to Brighton Beach, with the Russian influences in all the food stores, yummy. If you are there in the summer you can go on the weekend and see the fireworks that are always great.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 3, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> Also, no matter what anyone says and how fast the train or car is there is no comparison between going to the beach in January in Honolulu versus NYC!!!!



Haha I hear you. I can only imagine how cold it would be at a beach in January at NYC. 
We visited in February 2015 and it was cold as f... it was around 2 in the evenings and not much warmer during the day.


----------



## jestme (Jul 5, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> I wish instead of focusing on building a fourth property in nyc they would spread the love around to other cities (although I guess the demand is there for nyc). Philadelphia, Boston, LA, etc. if they are going to be working on the By Hilton Club brand (which doesn’t really help me anyway because of the reservation requirements), I wish it wasn’t all saturated in one place (yes, yes I know Charleston and The District).
> 
> Also while I’m on my soap box, the club within a club is annoying.


A club within a club is really insulting to the HGVC members who get second priority access to any of the Hilton Club properties. To claim "HGVC buys" when it is really a "Hilton Club" property is very misleading and tries to make HGVC seem more valuable. I'm sure the HGVC sales reps have a field day with it as well.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 5, 2018)

It's not even a "club" within a club. It is priority access to a specific property with access to the entire HGVC system. 15 days early access to other "By Hilton Club" properties, with no reciprocal access to lounges at the other clubs, is not much of a "club."

IMO it appears they are moving away from the notion of points are points and the HGVC club system concept.  On the other hand, they could have made this an entirely separate product with no HGVC club reservation access so it is better than nothing.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 5, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> On the other hand, they could have made this an entirely separate product with no HGVC club reservation access *so it is better than nothing*.


I think it is actually _*not *_better than nothing to an existing HGVC owner who doesn't own any of the "by Hilton Club" properties because it just creates more competition in trying to get reservations at the existing HGVC properties.  A 44-day window to a location that requires flights is absolutely worthless to me...

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> I think it is actually _*not *_better than nothing to an existing HGVC owner who doesn't own any of the "by Hilton Club" properties because it just creates more competition in trying to get reservations at the existing HGVC properties.  A 44-day window to a location that requires flights is absolutely worthless to me...
> 
> Kurt



I rather not have access to the “club”properties and keep the “club”  properties out of our inventory. They can get prime weeks and we only get leftovers.  Definitely diminishing the value of our hgvc ownership.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 5, 2018)

@PigsDad @Panina Good points. My thinking is that such owners would not want to use their expensive By Hilton Club points on regular HGVC reservations. I agree that a 44 day window with the cost of plane travel is not very useful.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> @PigsDad @Panina Good points. My thinking is that such owners would not want to use their expensive By Hilton Club points on regular HGVC reservations. I agree that a 44 day window with the cost of plane travel is not very useful.


We have quite a few high demand resorts that I believe they would want ....Hawaii, winter prime weeks in the affiliates in Florida, Miami 2 bedroom winter prime weeks, Hilton Head, etc.  More  members going for the same amount of resorts but a one way street.


----------



## brp (Jul 5, 2018)

Panina said:


> We have quite a few high demand resorts that I believe they would want ....Hawaii, winter prime weeks in the affiliates in Florida, Miami 2 bedroom winter prime weeks, Hilton Head, etc.  More  members going for the same amount of resorts but a one way street.



While I agree with your point, in general, I also feel that @CalGalTraveler has a valid point. It's not that likely for someone that owns just ByHiltonClub points to use those for resorts outside the network, even though they could- just because of the cost associated with those points.

We own at W. 57th, so part of the "club" and we could use those points at the regular properties. But we also own Flamingo points to use elsewhere just because they're a crapload cheaper. So, our reservations made with our Flamingo points for a prime Hawai'i week are the same as yours, even though we own at W. 57th.

I do wonder (and will never know) just how many people:

A. Own only By Hilton Club points and no others
B. For those in the above, how many really use those for non Club properties with any regularity.

Cheers.


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2018)

brp said:


> While I agree with your point, in general, I also feel that @CalGalTraveler has a valid point. It's not that likely for someone that owns just ByHiltonClub points to use those for resorts outside the network, even though they could- just because of the cost associated with those points.
> 
> We own at W. 57th, so part of the "club" and we could use those points at the regular properties. But we also own Flamingo points to use elsewhere just because they're a crapload cheaper. So, our reservations made with our Flamingo points for a prime Hawai'i week are the same as yours, even though we own at W. 57th.
> 
> ...


Great questions.  It would be nice to know.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 5, 2018)

We only have "by Hilton Club" points because we want to go to New York.  We do not use them anywhere else, mostly because it would be stupid.  We paid a lot for the points and I'm sure the MF are higher and we did that because we want to go to New York.   We also own a lot of other timeshares that we can use for non NYC travel.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 5, 2018)

holdaer said:


> HGVC just announced their 4th property in NYC.  The Quin.  208 hotel rooms being converted into 212 timeshare unites...



From the outside looking in I think HGVC thinks they have found a new nitche;i.e. selling TimeShares in big cities.  If they expand this to enough cities, I can see the Hilton Club being spun off into an entirely separate entity...

George


----------



## Panina (Jul 5, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> From the outside looking in I think HGVC thinks they have found a new nitche;i.e. selling TimeShares in big cities.  If they expand this to enough cities, I can see the Hilton Club being spun off into an entirely separate entity...
> 
> George


 I doubt they will spin it off to an entirely separate entity as having access to all their clubs is an added  selling feature but I can see them reducing the days for the rest of us to under 45 days.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2018)

brp said:


> While I agree with your point, in general, I also feel that @CalGalTraveler has a valid point. It's not that likely for someone that owns just ByHiltonClub points to use those for resorts outside the network, even though they could- just because of the cost associated with those points.



Most Tug Members won’t but we represent a very small percentage of the total HGVC owner population. There are always those who will pay way more than they should have. Folks will continue to use their points for hotel stays, airfare, cruises and other partner perks. I don’t see the majority of ByHiltonClub owners behaving any differently. They will use their points towards the different club options HGVC offers.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 5, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Most Tug Members won’t but we represent a very small percentage of the total HGVC owner population. There are always those who will pay way more than they should have. Folks will continue to use their points for hotel stays, airfare, cruises and other partner perks. I don’t see the majority of ByHiltonClub owners behaving any differently. They will use their points towards the different club options HGVC offers.



One of the great things about owning at W 57th St is meeting other owners in the owner's lounge.  I'd have to say that the vast majority use their NYC points for NYC only.  I've met a couple that use them elsewhere but it's a very small minority.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2018)

brp said:


> It very much does depend. We definitely don't get a car in NYC (although the last few trips have been via vacation packages that include airfare and a car *since it is cheaper than the airfare alone*...and we simply never pick up the car )



A slight deviation from the topic.... can you tell me more about these vacation packages? Where can I find those deals?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 5, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> One of the great things about owning at W 57th St is meeting other owners in the owner's lounge.  I'd have to say that the vast majority use their NYC points for NYC only.  I've met a couple that use them elsewhere but it's a very small minority.



Yes, but I’m sure there are those who bought with no intention of staying at their home resort. They were sold on the other options HGVC offers. You won’t find those owners in the lounge.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 6, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> One of the great things about owning at W 57th St is meeting other owners in the owner's lounge.  I'd have to say that the vast majority use their NYC points for NYC only.  I've met a couple that use them elsewhere but it's a very small minority.


I totally agree. As a new west57 owner I look forward to utilizing the lounge and talk to other owners. I would never use my “by Hilton club” points anywhere else than west57 - nothing really beats NYC. I might consider it if hgvc opens a new hotel in ie Rome or Barcelona which requires “by Hilton club” points but only if inventory is scooped up at 44 days.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 6, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Most Tug Members won’t but we represent a very small percentage of the total HGVC owner population. There are always those who will pay way more than they should have. Folks will continue to use their points for hotel stays, airfare, cruises and other partner perks. I don’t see the majority of ByHiltonClub owners behaving any differently. They will use their points towards the different club options HGVC offers.


Judging by the discussions in the Facebook HGVC groups, I think you are spot on.  TUG members are much more savvy than the general owner -- most people on the Facebook groups think HH conversions are a great use of points, for example.  I don't think many owners even think about the cost of their points when deciding to use their By Hilton Club points at other resorts.

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 6, 2018)

Agree that TUGers are a savvier group

We mostly use our expensive NYC points for NYC. When we don't we are usually filling a small gap or occasionally using them for high value trades such as Lagoon OF in summer. Would NEVER use for Vegas or Orlando. We have a Vegas trader to use for the rest of the system and HI.

If we were consistently using NYC points outside of NYC, we would arbitrage and buy another Vegas trader or buy HI to lower the MF per point cost.

We have excess points this year and will apply low cost future Vegas pts to our current reservations and bank the NYC points to use next year in NYC. Gives us more options to use rather than banking Vegas point,  But still getting accustomed to the split system.


----------



## brp (Jul 6, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> A slight deviation from the topic.... can you tell me more about these vacation packages? Where can I find those deals?



For US locations, look at AAVacactions. For Europe look at BA Holidays. Also works well if one actually does want a car (we do this for Disney and family visits in Florida) or really does want a hotel room (we've done this in Europe). Savings amounts vary- from a little less than just the airfare to a lot less- but definitely a good deal if one actually wants to use the add-on piece (car or hotel).

Cheers.


----------



## brp (Jul 6, 2018)

alwysonvac said:


> Most Tug Members won’t but we represent a very small percentage of the total HGVC owner population. There are always those who will pay way more than they should have. Folks will continue to use their points for hotel stays, airfare, cruises and other partner perks. I don’t see the majority of ByHiltonClub owners behaving any differently. They will use their points towards the different club options HGVC offers.



Yeah, but those people aren't likely wise enough in the system to really threaten with booking the other resorts in a competitive way 

Cheers.


----------



## Panina (Jul 6, 2018)

brp said:


> Yeah, but those people aren't likely wise enough in the system to really threaten with booking the other resorts in a competitive way
> 
> Cheers.


Wishful thinking, my wish is you are right. Nevertheless they have the same access time wise to our resorts that we don’t have to theirs.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 7, 2018)

brp said:


> Yeah, but those people aren't likely wise enough in the system to really threaten with booking the other resorts in a competitive way
> 
> Cheers.


Great point.

HGVC is informing folks about the need to book early so some folks will eventually figure it out.

During the March 2018 Education Workshop, the 1st question asked from the panel of experts was “do you have any tips to help us reserve the vacation we want.” They stressed to book as early as possible when the booking window opens.
Video from the - https://club.hiltongrandvacations.com/en/help/club-member-education-workshops/2018/phoenix-2018

The service reps will provide tips when folks call in to complain or ask how to book a peak period especially if they observe days disappearing just before they’re trying to book their desired travel dates (due to the changeable reservation option).


----------



## Arimaas (Jul 8, 2018)

Can I ask, what's the reason folks buy the nyc properties? Is it access to the owners lounge? Is it having a bigger room than a hotel room at your disposal? Is it the location?  I personally like timeshares for the bigger room, and kitchens. We just got back from a stay in New Orleans at a Wyndham property, and while NOLA is urban, it's not nyc. I loved having the kitchen and the extra bedroom, but in NOLA it was easy to get to a supermarket and Walmart so that I could cook I'm the room. I'm trying to visually think of any decent supermarket around the midtown locations in NYC and all I'm coming up with is overpriced markets - and without a car, not sure how much you're bringing back anyway. And I don't envision many folks who own in NYC taking the subway to the east Harlem Costco on 125th street. 

When my wife was planning a bachelorette party for her best friend, we rented two rooms at the Marriott Marquis in Times Square. Now I've been to that hotel many times for conferences and events, but never in a room. I was actually pleasantly surprised at the size of the rooms. And if I recall, the rate wasn't astronomical. So, putting aside that I live in an nyc suburb and work in the city, I couldn't imagine laying out the money and maintnace fees for an nyc location, because I doubt I would a) be in the room much b) doubt I would logistically be able to cook much c) not want to deal with the reservation windows and costs associated with short stays. But this is just my opinion. Obviously everyone has their own thoughts, which is what I'm curious to hear. 

To be fair, my thought process would be the same for San Francisco - which is similar to nyc in so many ways. No reason for me to layout that kinda cash in San Fran, even though I love it there. Just get a hotel room with a good deal when I'm there. The rooms aren't true timeshares anyway I'm assuming (no w/d in unit, no full kitchen, smaller rooms, etc). 

By the way, I'm not judging anyone or trying to sound belittling , truly trying to understand the attraction. It may just be the feeling associated with owning property in a major city. 

Ari


----------



## brp (Jul 8, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Can I ask, what's the reason folks buy the nyc properties? Is it access to the owners lounge? Is it having a bigger room than a hotel room at your disposal? Is it the location?



For us it's about having a quality accommodation at a reasonable rate. It cost a fair bit up front, even resale, but I expect to get a good chunk of that back when/if we sell since these hold value pretty well, and there's no reason for them to decline over time since they're deeded in perpetuity.

Cleaning fee is a bit of a downer, but the lounge is very nice.

Could we find nice hotel rooms and likely get a similar rate? Probably. I'm usually not one to favor convenience of reservation over cost, i.e. I'm generally the guy who will spend the time to look at options and find the good deal rather than just having something already lined up that may not be as good a deal. This is an exception and, beyond what I said above, I really can't say why 

Also, being born and raised in NYC, and now living for the rest of my life in California, I know that we'll be going back often.

Cheers.


----------



## Cyberc (Jul 8, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Can I ask, what's the reason folks buy the nyc properties? Is it access to the owners lounge? Is it having a bigger room than a hotel room at your disposal? Is it the location?  I personally like timeshares for the bigger room, and kitchens. We just got back from a stay in New Orleans at a Wyndham property, and while NOLA is urban, it's not nyc. I loved having the kitchen and the extra bedroom, but in NOLA it was easy to get to a supermarket and Walmart so that I could cook I'm the room. I'm trying to visually think of any decent supermarket around the midtown locations in NYC and all I'm coming up with is overpriced markets - and without a car, not sure how much you're bringing back anyway. And I don't envision many folks who own in NYC taking the subway to the east Harlem Costco on 125th street.
> 
> When my wife was planning a bachelorette party for her best friend, we rented two rooms at the Marriott Marquis in Times Square. Now I've been to that hotel many times for conferences and events, but never in a room. I was actually pleasantly surprised at the size of the rooms. And if I recall, the rate wasn't astronomical. So, putting aside that I live in an nyc suburb and work in the city, I couldn't imagine laying out the money and maintnace fees for an nyc location, because I doubt I would a) be in the room much b) doubt I would logistically be able to cook much c) not want to deal with the reservation windows and costs associated with short stays. But this is just my opinion. Obviously everyone has their own thoughts, which is what I'm curious to hear.
> 
> ...



For us is about the convenience of the very early booking window and not only 44 days. It’s also knowing that we have access to the lounge for food and can talk to other owners. The luxury accommodations is also a big part of why we bought nyc. I know I might be able to find something cheaper elsewhere in NYC but it’s most likely not as nice as HGVC or when you add all those dreadful fees to the total they are  not as cheap as hgvc. 

Should we decide to sell one day I expect to get some or most of the buyin back. If I don’t I’m okay with that too. 

I also know that this particular property is one that my daughters will definitely use - in a few years I might even have to fight them to use it


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 8, 2018)

I agree that it may not be the most cost effective way to stay in New York.  However, it seems like our own little slice of Manhattan.  One of the huge pluses is the staff.  They remember you and make you feel super welcome.  We also feel like we have come home.  I know a lot of places have the staff say "Welcome Back" when you return from being out but they make you feel like they really mean it.

Obviously the location is terrific.  And we usually upgrade to the one bedroom which is huge by New York standards (about 710 sq ft).

I once watched the Macy Thanksgiving Day Parade from my room.

It would be very difficult to stay for the lengths of time we do (7 to 15 days) without owning.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 8, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> I agree that it may not be the most cost effective way to stay in New York.  However, it seems like our own little slice of Manhattan.  One of the huge pluses is the staff.  They remember you and make you feel super welcome.  We also feel like we have come home.  I know a lot of places have the staff say "Welcome Back" when you return from being out but they make you feel like they really mean it.
> 
> Obviously the location is terrific.  And we usually upgrade to the one bedroom which is huge by New York standards (about 710 sq ft).
> 
> ...



Having been born there, brought up near there, gone to school there and met my spouse there it has some special memories for me.  However, it is an expensive place to live or vacation in anyway you do it.  It has some special things that make people want to live in and visit.  While the timeshares are expensive to own there, the hotels are expensive also.  People from all over the world want to go there.  My thinking is that the after midnight action in NYC is beyond compare and if I was younger and could do the after midnight stuff I did 40 years ago I would.  Otherwise I enjoy other places much more and find them more convenient and better at this stage of my life.  Forty years ago I couldn't afford timeshare, however, if I could have I would have bought NYC and would have gone there at least once a month even for a couple of nights just to party until the sun came up and not have to drive home.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 8, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> I agree that it may not be the most cost effective way to stay in New York.  However, it seems like our own little slice of Manhattan.  One of the huge pluses is the staff.  They remember you and make you feel super welcome.  We also feel like we have come home.  I know a lot of places have the staff say "Welcome Back" when you return from being out but they make you feel like they really mean it.
> 
> Obviously the location is terrific.  And we usually upgrade to the one bedroom which is huge by New York standards (about 710 sq ft).
> 
> ...



I like what you said about the staff welcoming you home.  We get the same feeling in Honolulu and South Beach.  We don't even own in Honolulu.


----------



## brp (Jul 8, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> My thinking is that the after midnight action in NYC is beyond compare and if I was younger and could do the after midnight stuff I did 40 years ago I would.  Otherwise I enjoy other places much more and find them more convenient and better at this stage of my life.  Forty years ago I couldn't afford timeshare, however, if I could have I would have bought NYC and would have gone there at least once a month even for a couple of nights just to party until the sun came up and not have to drive home.



We're not late night people. We find so much that is interesting and unique to do in NYC from morning until mid-evening that that is the reason for going. Certainly Broadway (and Off-Broadway) shows are just one example. Another is an excellent event called Open House New York (OHNY) that happens mid-October. I do agree that the late night scene in NYC is likely unparalleled anywhere...but we're unlikely to know personally.

We also like other places that offer different things. It's all part of a balanced vacation diet for us 

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 8, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 8, 2018)

Agree. Initially the notion that owning a small slice of NYC appealed to us. Since then NYC has really grown on us because there is so much to do. We are not night owls and have no prior connections to NYC.

My husband has employees to meet in NYC and I sometimes have business there too, so it's easy to tack on a few days of fun.

We are on the west coast so 44 day reservations dont work for planning. We also use as a 3-4 day stopover to Europe to adjust to the time zone and make the net 8- 9 hour jetlag less difficult.

As @JohnPaul stated, the W57 staff really makes us feel like we are home. (We also are treated this way at the Lagoon Tower too). You feel like you have returned to your vacation home. Hotels do not do that.  Frankly after so many years traveling on business, most hotel rooms remind me of work. W57 does not evoke this same reaction.

We stayed one night recently at the Embassy Suites on Times Square after a visit to W57 to save weekend points. We were upgraded to a one bedroom conference suite on a very high floor. Although the room was spacious and had a direct view of times square below, we had trouble sleeping because it was so noisy. Also we were nickeled and dimed with resort fees etc.

The lounge at W57 has a nice outdoor deck, is much quieter and is closer to central park where we like to run/walk. We had our college age son with us and saved a lot of money on breakfast and evening heavy appetizers which took the edge off his appetite for dinner. The lounge serves as a kitchen for us as we usually eat breakfast plus one meal in the TS unit and then eat out 1 meal. There are also soft drinks and an espresso machine available all day and we can use the lounge/deck as extra space to relax outside of meals.

We considered selling last year, but changed our minds after a stay that reminded us how great it is and because there are still many items remaining on our NYC bucket list.

Next up: Hamilton spring 2019


----------



## Panina (Jul 8, 2018)

Originally being from New York I can appreciate why one owns hgvc in nyc.  Even with the higher cost, if you use it most of the time, it is worth it.  

New York City offers one of the best variety of things to do, Broadway shows, shopping of all kinds, restaurants with the best food, architectural beauty, museums, variety of neighborhoods such as Chinatown, little Italy, Harlem, etc, walks over bridges, botanical gardens, parks and on I could go on and on.  

I still have a studio in Brooklyn as I visit often.  I love living in the south but NYC will always be a part of me.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 9, 2018)

JohnPaul said:


> Obviously the location is terrific.  And we usually upgrade to the one bedroom which is huge by New York standards (about 710 sq ft).
> 
> I once watched the Macy Thanksgiving Day Parade from my room.



What room type enabled you to watch the Macy's parade?  Thanksgiving Parade and New Years is on our bucket list.

Another reason to own: We don't own an event week but can trade into such weeks using the Home Resort period if we reserve early. Cannot touch this if you don't own.  Hotels would be prohibitively expensive during these event weeks if you could get a room at all. This is where you can get out-sized value relative to the MF.

We also usually upgrade to the one bedroom too.  Again, cannot do this if you don't own.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 9, 2018)

brp said:


> We're not late night people. We find so much that is interesting and unique to do in NYC from morning until mid-evening that that is the reason for going. Certainly Broadway (and Off-Broadway) shows are just one example. Another is an excellent event called Open House New York (OHNY) that happens mid-October. I do agree that the late night scene in NYC is likely unparalleled anywhere...but we're unlikely to know personally.
> 
> We also like other places that offer different things. It's all part of a balanced vacation diet for us
> 
> Cheers.



The reason I do emphasize the late night scene is because it is unparalleled anywhere.  The Broadway shows are an attraction that we value also.  However, we have found Gateway Playhouse which is about 15 minutes from our home which uses primarily equity talent that has played on Broadway.  For a total of $600 my husband and I get to see 5 Broadway Shows from the 2nd Row of the orchestra we are able to eat dinner at home before the show and are home by 11:00 after an evening performance.  The cost of going to one show with good seats in NYC is more than the cost of these 5 shows, and the time it takes to travel to and from central Long Island makes it a struggle that we don't need at our age.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 9, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> ... the time it takes to travel to and from central Long Island makes it a struggle that we don't need at our age.



Congrats on finding a local playhouse. We don't have such options where we live.

The overall experience is important to us. Some people are fine staying in Hawaii off the beach. To me OF/OV in HI is most important. Same goes for Broadway shows vs. off Broadway. Plus being able to relax and eat appetizers and drinks in the W57 lounge before heading to a show instead of fighting traffic and parking. Also being able to enjoy a drink in the city because you don't need to drive. Or driving home while tired after a show/dinner in the city.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on finding a local playhouse. We don't have such options where we live.
> 
> The overall experience is important to us. Some people are fine staying in Hawaii off the beach. To me OF/OV in HI is most important. Same goes for Broadway shows vs. off Broadway. Plus being able to relax and eat appetizers and drinks in the W57 lounge before heading to a show instead of fighting traffic and parking. Also being able to enjoy a drink in the city because you don't need to drive. Or driving home while tired after a show/dinner in the city.



We feel the way you do about NYC when in Honolulu.  We stay at the HHV without a car.  We never fight the traffic or worry about parking.  We walk to many things including shopping at Sam's, Walmart and Target as well as Food Pantry and Foodland and dinner and entertainment in Waikiki and Ala Moana area.  We take the free bus(senior bus pass $6/month) to Kakaako, Downtown and other areas of Honolulu where there is the Art Museum, Shows, the University, Concerts, as well as Loads of Restaurants.  We never worry about drinking and diving so we can have inexpensive wine or beer with appetizers and salad in the room before venturing out for the evening or dinner saving a great deal of money.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on finding a local playhouse. We don't have such options where we live.
> 
> By the way we just saw a great show with a message "Memphis".  The next show is "Cabaret" which is another one with a message.  We have opening night tickets so another perk to the local theatre is a free opening night after party with the cast.  Can't get that in NYC.


----------



## brp (Jul 10, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> We feel the way you do about NYC when in Honolulu.  We stay at the HHV without a car.  We never fight the traffic or worry about parking.  We walk to many things including shopping at Sam's, Walmart and Target as well as Food Pantry and Foodland and dinner and entertainment in Waikiki and Ala Moana area.  We take the free bus(senior bus pass $6/month) to Kakaako, Downtown and other areas of Honolulu where there is the Art Museum, Shows, the University, Concerts, as well as Loads of Restaurants.  We never worry about drinking and diving so we can have inexpensive wine or beer with appetizers and salad in the room before venturing out for the evening or dinner saving a great deal of money.



And this why there are people visiting NYC and people visiting Hawai'i. And people like us who visit both (although not so much Honolulu).

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 10, 2018)

brp said:


> And this why there are people visiting NYC and people visiting Hawai'i. And people like us who visit both (although not so much Honolulu).
> 
> Cheers.



We visit both too. There are vacations we like to sit on a beach, and vacations we want more activity.  Nice balance.  I can see how Honolulu would get you a bit of both worlds.


----------



## brp (Jul 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We visit both too. There are vacations we like to sit on a beach, and vacations we want more activity.  Nice balance.  I can see how Honolulu would get you a bit of both worlds.



Oh, it does. But as our trips are typically 2-4 days, most trips don't have enough time for both worlds. If I want to go to New York, I go there rather than try to get Waikiki to suffice. And if we want Hawai'i, we typically to to the BI. Although even on the other islands, we rarely sit on a beach, and are usually going off somewhere.

But I can certainly see how people who take longer trips (i.e. sane people) might like to get some of both on the same trip 

Cheers.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> We visit both too. There are vacations we like to sit on a beach, and vacations we want more activity.  Nice balance.  I can see how Honolulu would get you a bit of both worlds.



The comment about sitting on the beach in Honolulu brought to mind a true story.  When we go to Honolulu, which is very often for a very long time, we rarely sit on the beach.  There are so many other things to do that sometimes we have to choose between 2 or 3 things that are going on at once.  I walk the beach morning before it gets too hot.  Once it a while we sit near Tropics Bar on the beach for homemade Pina Coladas and listening to music before sunset.

However, when we were at the HGVC in South Beach some years back and told a woman who lived on the east coast about the Hilton Hawaiian Village she responded, "I am not going go all that way just to sit on a beach"  We told her about what we do and all the things that you can do in Honolulu besides "sitting on a beach"


----------



## brp (Jul 10, 2018)

Tamaradarann said:


> The comment about sitting on the beach in Honolulu brought to mind a true story.  When we go to Honolulu, which is very often for a very long time, we rarely sit on the beach.  There are so many other things to do that sometimes we have to choose between 2 or 3 things that are going on at once.  I walk the beach morning before it gets too hot.  Once it a while we sit near Tropics Bar on the beach for homemade Pina Coladas and listening to music before sunset.



Nice. Sounds very much like our trips just about anywhere, and particularly tropical locations like Hawaii, Aruba, Florida.

Cheers.


----------



## Arimaas (Jul 19, 2018)

Interesting responses to my question. Thanks all. I'm glad you enjoy visiting NYC.  As someone who is paid by tax dollars, please continue visiting and buying stuff. . And you're right, owning at HGVC sounds awesome, should you like to regularly visit NYC.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 20, 2018)

The only thing about the New York properties is no kitchen.  




CalGalTraveler said:


> We met an Australian who said that said that it is cheaper to fly to HI than to cross Australia



The past several years we’ve noticed an increasing number of Australian tourists.


----------



## NOLA47 (Dec 22, 2018)

Cyberc said:


> According to the booking website they don’t charge anything. That’s why it seems odd to me that west 57th do, it should be the same.


You definitely pay the cleaning fee at W57 for three days or less but I don't know for certain about the Residences.  

Another change is that you can no longer book The Hilton Club (in Midtown Manhattan) on the website. In the past you could.  However, it was be book thru RCI if you are lucky enough to catch it.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 22, 2018)

NOLA47 said:


> You definitely pay the cleaning fee at W57 for three days or less but I don't know for certain about the Residences.
> 
> Another change is that you can no longer book The Hilton Club (in Midtown Manhattan) on the website. In the past you could.  However, it was be book thru RCI if you are lucky enough to catch it.



The Hilton club New York (midtown) have always been owners only - and still is. 

You can still pickup a reservation at west57 and Hilton club New York through RCI but the those reservations are unchangeable and you will only get studios no 1br.


----------



## JohnPaul (Dec 22, 2018)

The Residences has daily housekeeping so there is no short stay fee (just higher MF).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2018)

I just scooped up a 7 night stay at west 57th.  It has been a few years since I have done NYC.  I used to go nearly annually.  I stopped going when Hilton Club stopped allowing the lounge access for non-owners.  

But since I got this exchange via SFX, I figured I would go to NYC again.  It was time, haven't been for 5 years now.


----------



## Cyberc (Dec 22, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I just scooped up a 7 night stay at west 57th.  It has been a few years since I have done NYC.  I used to go nearly annually.  I stopped going when Hilton Club stopped allowing the lounge access for non-owners.
> 
> But since I got this exchange via SFX, I figured I would go to NYC again.  It was time, haven't been for 5 years now.



Enjoy, the west57 property is great so is the staff.


----------

